# usbest repairs



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

What do you hear about them?I just received a call and email about them needing people in my county.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Made TONS of $$ with them before SG took over BAC work. Never an issue with payment and payment is fast. Have done a few jobs for them with Kondaur Capital over the last few months. Ck in the mail 7-10 days. This is the only client that has work in my area. Pay on that account is around 20% off of HUD.....


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

These guys are awesome I've worked for them about 2 years ago never had an issue getting paid. Good company


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Always pay, and quick! Pricing sucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I seen the pricing but there is no discount and i was told you can bid on any property improvements so i might take a shot.when i heard about the 7-10 days pay every monday i was like where do i sign up lol we will take a shot see what happens.Thanks Guys


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I talked with them a couple years ago. They said I had to be willing to perform everything including electrical, plumbing, HVAC, roofing, etc. 

I explained that all of these are specialty trades the require a specialty license and insurance in Florida and I did not hold any of theses licenses so I could not perform these types of work.

I was told to hire them to do the work. I explained that in Florida to do that you have to be a licenses contractor and I was not that either. They said not to worry because all of their other vendors in Florida do it so it was okay. 

I said if they all jumped off a bridge I would not do that either and I was not going to be able to work for them


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> What do you hear about them?I just received a call and email about them needing people in my county.



Awesome company. Honest. Always paid in time. Great communication. No mind games with these guys. I know some have had bad experiences. I think that was due to unscrupulous reps that no longer work there.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I talked with them a couple years ago. They said I had to be willing to perform everything including electrical, plumbing, HVAC, roofing, etc.
> 
> I explained that all of these are specialty trades the require a specialty license and insurance in Florida and I did not hold any of theses licenses so I could not perform these types of work.
> 
> ...



Yikes. Not good.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

excellent company no nonsense bs petty shxx


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm surprised at the positive comments. Here is the price list they sent me in 2012. 

Pre-REO Services (PPO)
Conventional Loan Properties:
Initial Yard Maintenance (up to 1,000sqf): $45
Lock changes (per lock charge): $25
Trip charges: $20
Lawn re-cuts $35
Dry Winterization: $55
Wet/Steam Winterization: $95
Debris removal: $20/cubic yard
Padlock/hasp installation: $15/padlock
Allow Access (to realtor/inspector) $30
HUD Window Boarding: $0.45/united inch
HUD Door Boarding: $0.45/united inch
Complete Damage Report ($5000 worth of damages and over only): $125
Complete Damage Report (Less than $5000): $25
Perform Estimate: $20
Eviction Assistance (Man Hour charge): $14/hour
FHA Loan Properties:
Initial Yard Maintenance $45
Lock changes (per lock charge): $25
Trip charges: $20
Lawn re-cuts: $35
Dry Winterization: $55
Wet/Steam Winterization: $95
Debris removal: $20/cubic yard
Hazardous Material Removal: Bid per cubic yard
Padlock/hasp installation: $15/padlock
Allow Access (to realtor/inspector): $30
HUD Window Boarding: $0.45/united inch
HUD Door Boarding: $0.45/united inch
Complete Damage Report ($5000 worth of damages and over only): $125
Complete Damage Report (Less than $5000): $25
Perform Estimate: $20
Eviction Assistance (Man Hour charge): $14/hour
9
REO Services
REO Properties: (All loan types)
Initial Yard Maintenance $45
Lock changes (per lock charge): $20
Trip charges: $20
Lawn re-cuts: $35
Monthly Maid Service: $25
Dry Winterization: $55
Wet/Steam Winterization: $125
Debris removal: $20/cubic yard
Hazardous Material Removal: bid
Padlock/hasp installation: $15
HUD Window Boarding: $45
HUD Door Boarding: $55
REO Initial Service Flat Rate (Debris removal/winterization/janitorial/lock change/yard cut) $425
Perform Estimate: $20
Eviction Assistance (Man Hour charge): $14/hour


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I bear no ill will towards anyone. I've worked with a majority of the companies posted in these threads. I just call a spade a spade. 
I was recently reading a thread on another preservation website regarding "Good companies to work for" or some such. I was amazed at the positive responses people had for some outfits that should have been raided and shut down by the Feds long ago. My first impression was they were plants and/or naive. Anyhow, God bless them all.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> I'm surprised at the positive comments. Here is the price list they sent me in 2012.
> 
> Pre-REO Services (PPO)
> Conventional Loan Properties:
> ...



Hmm, My pricelist is better than that. That looks like the list they sent out for Screwguard work after Screwguard took BAC from them. They no longer do screwguard work......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt I never signed with them because they were way too cheap in my area. 
Paid in a week didn't make up for their too cheap rates.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt I never signed with them because they were way too cheap in my area.
> Paid in a week didn't make up for their too cheap rates.



You didn't attempt to negotiate? That's the first thing I always do.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You didn't attempt to negotiate? That's the first thing I always do.




Tried with others, no go.
Never bothered with them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Tried with others, no go.
> Never bothered with them.



Us Best is negotiable. These guys understand what's needed.


----------

